# The Rest of My 7Up Collection



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

These are the bottles that I am presently displaying at the house , some of my favorites. I just don't have the room to display all I have....maybe someday! I will try to update this post as my collection grows. Thanks for looking!

Left To Right 28 Oz 1959, 12 Fluid Ounces 1965, 12 Oz 1959, 7 Oz 1956, and the 28 Oz you can't see in the carrier is also 1959


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left To Right 10 Oz 1964, 16 Oz 1964, 7 Oz 1966, 28 Oz 1965, 16 oz 1966, 7 oz 1964, 10 Oz 1968. The two 28 oz you can't see are both 1967, sorry about that!


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left To Right 16 Oz 1970, 12 Oz 1969, 10 Oz 1969, and a 7 Oz also 1969


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left To Right Screw Top 16 Oz 1972, 16 Oz 1973, 10 Oz 1978, 7 Oz 1971


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left to Right 16 Oz Diet 1978, 16 Oz Screw Top Diet 1974, 32 Oz Diet 1978, 10 Oz Diet 1974, 16 Oz Sugar Free 1976 and a 10 Oz Sugar Free 1978


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left To Right 36 Oz 1972, 32 Oz 1974, 28 Oz 1968 or 69, 24 Oz 1971, and The Return For Deposit 24 Oz 1978


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Both are 12 ouncers L to R 1970, and the return for Deposit 1971


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Left To Right 16 Oz 1983, 32 Oz Looks like 1979 (Unsure),  32 Oz Diet 1981, 33.8 Oz Diet 1981, 16 Oz Diet 1984


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

And my NDNR bottles Left To Right 16 oz BiCentennial 1975, 10 Oz 1969, 12 Oz 1961, 16 Oz 1985, 10 Oz 1974, and a 10 Oz 1978


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

The first 7 Oz 6 pack is comprised of all Springfield Mo. bottles. I gathered them while working in a store in the early 70's. They've been in my attic  till just recently.

The 2cd  6 is all 12 Oz from 1958.

The 3rd 6 is also 12 Oz -All 1959

The 4th 6 are all 50's Swimsuit Girls

Just noting all of these first four are all bottles I collected in my youth and the carriers are all originals I found back then.

The last picture of the 10 oz verticals are ones I have found recently, all those bottles are from the late 60's and early 70's. I just found the carrier online. I have several more 6's and 8's I'm going to be building as soon as I can find the cartons at a reasonable price. Seems like everyone wants $20 for a carton now!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 21, 2021)

Absolutly love all your 7up's. i collect them as well. Here are pics of mine. Luckily I have the space to display all of them in my basement. I built shelves myself for all of them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 21, 2021)

Nothing says love like a 6 pack. Love your collection. Cartons are something I don't see often. Great post!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 21, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Absolutly love all your 7up's. i collect them as well. Here are pics of mine. Luckily I have the space to display all of them in my basement. I built shelves myself for all of them.
> 
> View attachment 233218
> View attachment 233219
> ...


Congratulations on all your finds. You have a wonderful collection my friend! It's going to take me awhile to go through these and check them all out. So great to meet a fellow 7Up man. 7Up was the first of my specialized collections, then Dads and A&W. I'm still adding when I can find them reasonable. Gotta love the green! Thanks so much for sharing!

Yea, about the space,  I was going to comment on that. First great job on the shelves and I'm jealous of your basement! Right now alot of my collection is in my attic. The pictures I'm posting are from my collections in the upstairs area of my house. I had a friend come over the other day and he said man this place looks like a museum! I have a dream someday that maybe I'll have a separate building or an add on to my shop just for my bottles! Never hurts to dream, right?


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Ones missing a chunk of the bottom...


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 21, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Ones missing a chunk of the bottom...View attachment 233233


Still lots of color in the old girls prob will clean up nicely! Thanks for the post!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 22, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Ones missing a chunk of the bottom...View attachment 233233


Is the one on the right embossed on the neck. I can't tell.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is the one on the right embossed on the neck. I can't tell.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No embossing on the neck. Looks like there was never ACL either. As for year, we shall never know


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 23, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Absolutly love all your 7up's. i collect them as well. Here are pics of mine. Luckily I have the space to display all of them in my basement. I built shelves myself for all of them.
> 
> View attachment 233218
> View attachment 233219
> ...


Could I ask you a favor? If you get time could you please comment  more on the 4 bottle pictures I have attached below from your collection. Possibly years, rarity, and anything else you'd like to mention, thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 23, 2021)

Bad3555, here they are.





Amber from Kiely's Bottling Co. LTD Tipperary, Ireland I believe. Don't know about  marks on bottom but poss 1942.





These ones were hard to research. Didn't really find much on them. Test logo. 1st - LG 1978. 2nd - Owens Ill 1978. This one seemed harder to find than the others. 3rd - Obear Nester 1977. I have seen the  1 liter bottles on ebay before but only twice for the 16 oz. Late 70's test logo bottles.





All 7oz from 1968. Armstrong glass. All 3 have the same markings on bottom except a different mold number. I have seen some more on ebay before. Apparently another variation of logo design.





2 24oz PL's. 1st Owens Ill 1959. 2nd Anchor Hocking 1964. I am pretty sure the 1st had a neck label also.

Thanx!


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 23, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Bad3555, here they are.
> 
> View attachment 233314
> 
> ...


Hey buddy thanks so much for taking the time to do that for me, All those were bottles I had never seen before and of course don't have. My oh my, could a man ever even get close to having all the variations 7 UP made?  Always enjoy seeing new versions and variations. Have you ever seen a book that has all the makes and models in it?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 23, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> Hey buddy thanks so much for taking the time to do that for me, All those were bottles I had never seen before and of course don't have. My oh my, could a man ever even get close to having all the variations 7 UP made?  Always enjoy seeing new versions and variations. Have you ever seen a book that has all the makes and models in it?


No problem. Enjoy showing the bottles I have. No I have never come across a book of 7up bottles. Wish there was one though!


----------



## Burkenhill (Dec 29, 2021)

With all these wonderful 7up collections shown, I couldn't help but get in on the act as well to show some of my collection which is of 1953 and earlier bottles (swimsuit lady bottles).  I also have collected many of the cartons over the years to put them in, including some early ones.  Other than the paper label bottles on the shelf, they are all in cartons in various places around our 1950's recroom/basement.  Some time ago, I lined them up along the windows for purposes of taking a picture of all of them in a single group but they aren't normally there.  I don't have a Tipperary standard shape amber but I do have a San Diego amber.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 29, 2021)

Burkenhill! You have some great 7up stuff. Thanx for postin! in the 6th pic the carton on the right sidein back row could you post a pic of that one please? Interested in it's bubble pattern.


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 29, 2021)

Burkenhill said:


> With all these wonderful 7up collections shown, I couldn't help but get in on the act as well to show some of my collection which is of 1953 and earlier bottles (swimsuit lady bottles).  I also have collected many of the cartons over the years to put them in, including some early ones.  Other than the paper label bottles on the shelf, they are all in cartons in various places around our 1950's recroom/basement.  Some time ago, I lined them up along the windows for purposes of taking a picture of all of them in a single group but they aren't normally there.  I don't have a Tipperary standard shape amber but I do have a San Diego amber.


Wow !!!! Thanks for posting you have a fabulous collection congrats!


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 29, 2021)

Great Seven Up collection!! You have some really neat stuff in there.


----------



## Burkenhill (Dec 29, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> No problem. Enjoy showing the bottles I have. No I have never come across a book of 7up bottles. Wish there was one though!


Hi Iggyworf,

I'm happy to, though the bubble pattern isn't totally helpful.  There are the 3 bubbles shown on the left side of the logo as would typically be seen on an 8 bubble logo or bottle.  the rest of the crest is effectively zoomed in and it only shows a total of 5 bubbles.  I am constantly on the lookout for more information on 7up in general and can't seem to get much further than the Soda Pop book that covers many brands.  I'm not sure of the age of my 7up carton/box.  The only comparisons I have is a 1930's Coca-Cola box that is similar in size but slightly different handle design.  In Petretti's Coca-Cola book, he displays 2 other Coke boxes beside mine and gives them an age range of 1920's - 1930's.  I don't know if this box originally contained paper label bottle or ACL bottles which would help narrow dating efforts.
I've playfully taken a number of pictures of the 7up carton/box that you asked for in different places in the basement to give little hints of our collection and our 1950's themed basement.  I would be interested if others would show how and where they display their passion or hobby.


----------



## WJarrell (Dec 29, 2021)

One of the most unusual "bottles" I have in my collection is this 7Up that I found in a display case in an antique shop, probably 40 years ago here in North Carolina.  As you can see, it is not really a bottle, but a lot of effort went into making it.  The "bottle" is 5 inches tall, and my first guess was that it was either part of a handle on a soda dispenser, or part of a display.  The bottom is open, and almost looks like it is broken out, but closer examination shows that the opening is machine made, with a lip on the front portion of the hole.  The crown top is partially closed off, with a small hole in the center.  It seems to have probably been mounted on something, but what is interesting is that they went to the trouble of completely labeling the back of the bottle, down to a particular bottler in Asheville, North Carolina! There are some embossed patent numbers on the back heel, but they are partially hidden by glue or some other substance that I have not tried to remove.  Anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 29, 2021)

Burkenhill said:


> Hi Iggyworf,
> 
> I'm happy to, though the bubble pattern isn't totally helpful.  There are the 3 bubbles shown on the left side of the logo as would typically be seen on an 8 bubble logo or bottle.  the rest of the crest is effectively zoomed in and it only shows a total of 5 bubbles.  I am constantly on the lookout for more information on 7up in general and can't seem to get much further than the Soda Pop book that covers many brands.  I'm not sure of the age of my 7up carton/box.  The only comparisons I have is a 1930's Coca-Cola box that is similar in size but slightly different handle design.  In Petretti's Coca-Cola book, he displays 2 other Coke boxes beside mine and gives them an age range of 1920's - 1930's.  I don't know if this box originally contained paper label bottle or ACL bottles which would help narrow dating efforts.
> I've playfully taken a number of pictures of the 7up carton/box that you asked for in different places in the basement to give little hints of our collection and our 1950's themed basement.  I would be interested if others would show how and where they display their passion or hobby.


Wow! Great stuff. Thanx. My girlfriend collects coke and would love that carton. I was curious if it was a '3-1-3' bubble pattern. Like the two bottles I have.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 29, 2021)

WJarrell said:


> One of the most unusual "bottles" I have in my collection is this 7Up that I found in a display case in an antique shop, probably 40 years ago here in North Carolina.  As you can see, it is not really a bottle, but a lot of effort went into making it.  The "bottle" is 5 inches tall, and my first guess was that it was either part of a handle on a soda dispenser, or part of a display.  The bottom is open, and almost looks like it is broken out, but closer examination shows that the opening is machine made, with a lip on the front portion of the hole.  The crown top is partially closed off, with a small hole in the center.  It seems to have probably been mounted on something, but what is interesting is that they went to the trouble of completely labeling the back of the bottle, down to a particular bottler in Asheville, North Carolina! There are some embossed patent numbers on the back heel, but they are partially hidden by glue or some other substance that I have not tried to remove.  Anyone ever seen anything like this before?


Even more unusual is the fact that it is a 'White Swimsuit' girl on the bottle. I have two bottles like that. It is a real bottle!


----------



## shadeone (Dec 30, 2021)

My small "pre-1960" collection...


----------



## WJarrell (Dec 30, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Even more unusual is the fact that it is a 'White Swimsuit' girl on the bottle. I have two bottles like that. It is a real bottle!
> 
> View attachment 233636


Yes, it does have all the appearances of a real bottle, but it is only 5 inches tall, and has the other modifications I mentioned.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 30, 2021)

WJarrell said:


> Yes, it does have all the appearances of a real bottle, but it is only 5 inches tall, and has the other modifications I mentioned.


OK, I must have missed the 5 inch tall comment. But still the white swimsuit is rare. Very interesting.


----------



## Burkenhill (Dec 30, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> No embossing on the neck. Looks like there was never ACL either. As for year, we shall never know


The only Swim bottles in my collection that have no neck label (ACL or embossed) are from 1945, 1946 and 1947, though most of them are from 1945.  I don't know if there was a gap in production after bottles with the embossed 7up or U7P where changed out for new bottles but perhaps they didn't have everything sorted out yet with the process of putting an ACL label on a curved AND tapering neck.  In the beginning, applying an ACL was challenging on a curved surface of the bottle.  Curving and sloping I understood created additional difficulties.  At least that my hypothesis for no neck labels on bottles from those 3 years.  Rick in B.C.


WJarrell said:


> One of the most unusual "bottles" I have in my collection is this 7Up that I found in a display case in an antique shop, probably 40 years ago here in North Carolina.  As you can see, it is not really a bottle, but a lot of effort went into making it.  The "bottle" is 5 inches tall, and my first guess was that it was either part of a handle on a soda dispenser, or part of a display.  The bottom is open, and almost looks like it is broken out, but closer examination shows that the opening is machine made, with a lip on the front portion of the hole.  The crown top is partially closed off, with a small hole in the center.  It seems to have probably been mounted on something, but what is interesting is that they went to the trouble of completely labeling the back of the bottle, down to a particular bottler in Asheville, North Carolina! There are some embossed patent numbers on the back heel, but they are partially hidden by glue or some other substance that I have not tried to remove.  Anyone ever seen anything like this before?


Hi WJarrell,
That is a real strange one.  Who knows, maybe 1 of a kind?  The lady's swimsuit on the label is white, which is quite rare.  The back label is closest to a #2 but has many differences.  I can't see real well but I think the swim lady may be showing only 1 foot.  You have a real keeper!  Rick in BC


----------



## shadeone (Dec 30, 2021)

The only two I have without neck labeling of any kind are from 1939 and 1946...


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

Burkenhill said:


> With all these wonderful 7up collections shown, I couldn't help but get in on the act as well to show some of my collection which is of 1953 and earlier bottles (swimsuit lady bottles).  I also have collected many of the cartons over the years to put them in, including some early ones.  Other than the paper label bottles on the shelf, they are all in cartons in various places around our 1950's recroom/basement.  Some time ago, I lined them up along the windows for purposes of taking a picture of all of them in a single group but they aren't normally there.  I don't have a Tipperary standard shape amber but I do have a San Diego amber.


Wow my friend!, what a great collection, thank you so very much for posting, absolutely love the period room (looks like how I grew up ! ) I can't stop looking at your pictures, lots of bottles cartons and carriers I've never seen before . Thanks so very much for sharing!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

shadeone said:


> The only two I have without neck labeling of any kind are from 1939 and 1946...


Learning so much here, really didn't realize such bottles existed!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

shadeone said:


> The only two I have without neck labeling of any kind are from 1939 and 1946...


Man those beautiful, nice very nice!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

Burkenhill said:


> Hi Iggyworf,
> 
> I'm happy to, though the bubble pattern isn't totally helpful.  There are the 3 bubbles shown on the left side of the logo as would typically be seen on an 8 bubble logo or bottle.  the rest of the crest is effectively zoomed in and it only shows a total of 5 bubbles.  I am constantly on the lookout for more information on 7up in general and can't seem to get much further than the Soda Pop book that covers many brands.  I'm not sure of the age of my 7up carton/box.  The only comparisons I have is a 1930's Coca-Cola box that is similar in size but slightly different handle design.  In Petretti's Coca-Cola book, he displays 2 other Coke boxes beside mine and gives them an age range of 1920's - 1930's.  I don't know if this box originally contained paper label bottle or ACL bottles which would help narrow dating efforts.
> I've playfully taken a number of pictures of the 7up carton/box that you asked for in different places in the basement to give little hints of our collection and our 1950's themed basement.  I would be interested if others would show how and where they display their passion or hobby.


I'd be in heaven to have a room like that, well done my friend! Actually it is a dream of mine to do that someday, God Willing!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't know about the rest of you my fellow 7 Up collectors but everything seems to be getting so scarce and high priced, but it still doesn't keep me from looking! Just not as easy as when I started in 1970!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

iggyworf said:


> Wow! Great stuff. Thanx. My girlfriend collects coke and would love that carton. I was curious if it was a '3-1-3' bubble pattern. Like the two bottles I have.View attachment 233637


Another one I've never seen, thanks for the post!


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 7, 2022)

WJarrell said:


> One of the most unusual "bottles" I have in my collection is this 7Up that I found in a display case in an antique shop, probably 40 years ago here in North Carolina.  As you can see, it is not really a bottle, but a lot of effort went into making it.  The "bottle" is 5 inches tall, and my first guess was that it was either part of a handle on a soda dispenser, or part of a display.  The bottom is open, and almost looks like it is broken out, but closer examination shows that the opening is machine made, with a lip on the front portion of the hole.  The crown top is partially closed off, with a small hole in the center.  It seems to have probably been mounted on something, but what is interesting is that they went to the trouble of completely labeling the back of the bottle, down to a particular bottler in Asheville, North Carolina! There are some embossed patent numbers on the back heel, but they are partially hidden by glue or some other substance that I have not tried to remove.  Anyone ever seen anything like this before?


Yea, I bet your right, looks like it could have been a handle for a dispenser...that would be my guess as well, thanks so much for the post!


----------

